# 2004 25Rss In Texas



## tbingham11 (Mar 16, 2011)

We have a 2004 25Rss that was purchased new in 2005 and has been used less than 10 times. Our boys are busy with baseball during the Spring and Summer now, so no time for camping. Camper is very clean and in great shape. We are asking $11,500. I can be reached at 903-278-0944.

Thanks,

Todd


----------

